# 2 Dogs - One wont stop bothering the other! Help! (please)



## NekkidDogs (Aug 2, 2011)

I have an 11 month old Collie/Lab mix (Justin), and a 3 month old Australian Shepherd (Jasmine). They are both inside dogs.

We got Justin at 8 weeks, and we just got Jasmine (at 3 months old).
We have had Jasmine for a week and every single second of every single day, Justin bugs her; he play bites her, jumps on her, wrestles her CONSTANTLY. 

We give Justin plenty of attention and discipline him when he's too aggressive with her (which is 80% of the time). 
We can not enjoy our new puppy at all because Justin is all over her, we actually can't enjoy either because Justin is so bad (jumping on her and going crazy).

What in the world do we do?!
Is there a way to discipline him to leave her alone? If so how?

(we kennel them in the same room
they don't fight mean
Jasmine is a great puppy but we can't enjoy her because Justin won't calm down..ever
Justin is trained well at other things, (potty, sit, stay, lay, catches Frisbee very well)


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

do you walk him a lot? maybe helping him get all that extra energy out will help.

having two pups close in age can be hard. I have one that is 12 months and one 7 months. At first, when we brought the little one home, the older one would have to be right on her, constantly by her side every single minute. As she got used to her being here, that settled down a lot.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Honestly, it sounds like Justin may not be getting enough exercise. I imagine because he's a lab/collie mix that he's extremely smart and needs lots of physical and mental stimulation. Try taking him on an hour-long walk at least once a day to help curb his craziness. I recommend taking him alone so you guys can really get moving. You should also note that he is going through adolescence, which means he is testing his boundries and it's natural for him to be kind of bonkers. 

First step is definitely to exercise him and only after he's been thoroughly exercised discipline him when he is getting too rough with your new addition.


----------



## NekkidDogs (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks you two, I should go running with him, he loves it. I throw the Frisbee daily in our big yard but that won't cut it . You're both right and I'm glad you've been through this before. 
I'll try this and update. 

Thanks again for responding.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

NekkidDogs said:


> I have an 11 month old Collie/Lab mix (Justin), and a 3 month old Australian Shepherd (Jasmine). They are both inside dogs.
> 
> We got Justin at 8 weeks, and we just got Jasmine (at 3 months old).
> We have had Jasmine for a week and every single second of every single day, Justin bugs her; he play bites her, jumps on her, wrestles her CONSTANTLY.
> ...


Jasmine needs alone time (with you and also by herself). If I understand you correctly, they are together ALL the time -- even when kenneled, they are loose in a room together? If he is harassing her pretty much non-stop, that's a bad situation for her to be in. She needs breaks from him. And not just occasionally, it should be part of every day. And I think they should be crated separately, for safety and to give her peace of mind and a secure place of her own.

Someone else mentioned that Justin might need exercise, and they might be right. Before going straight to disciplining him, you have to consider reasons why he might be so hyped up all the time.


----------



## NekkidDogs (Aug 2, 2011)

begemot said:


> Jasmine needs alone time (with you and also by herself). If I understand you correctly, they are together ALL the time -- even when kenneled, they are loose in a room together? If he is harassing her pretty much non-stop, that's a bad situation for her to be in. She needs breaks from him. And not just occasionally, it should be part of every day. And I think they should be crated separately, for safety and to give her peace of mind and a secure place of her own.
> 
> Someone else mentioned that Justin might need exercise, and they might be right. Before going straight to disciplining him, you have to consider reasons why he might be so hyped up all the time.



Sorry I should have been more clear, they aren't kenneled together; two different kennels away from each other, same room. 
I agree though, she needs time to get to know my wife and I and we want to get to know her.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

NekkidDogs said:


> Sorry I should have been more clear, they aren't kenneled together; two different kennels away from each other, same room.
> I agree though, she needs time to get to know my wife and I and we want to get to know her.


Oh, I meant not just for you guys to get to know her, but also for her own health and development, and to prevent problems between the two dogs.


----------



## NekkidDogs (Aug 2, 2011)

begemot said:


> Oh, I meant not just for you guys to get to know her, but also for her own health and development, and to prevent problems between the two dogs.


I completely understand, I didn't know you'd analyze that ha. I was just adding to what you said.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Just wanted to add...
Justin is only 11 months? Running is fine, but not on leash, and definitely not on pavement. It's bad for developing bones/joints. Also, you say he's catching discs (frisbees) really well. Make sure he's not leaping for them. Again, bad for him at this age.


----------



## NekkidDogs (Aug 2, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Just wanted to add...
> Justin is only 11 months? Running is fine, but not on leash, and definitely not on pavement. It's bad for developing bones/joints. Also, you say he's catching discs (frisbees) really well. Make sure he's not leaping for them. Again, bad for him at this age.


I appreciate the advice, at what age would you suggest leaping? He is a really talented and eager catcher. 
Thanks.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Puppy bones and joints aren't fully developed until at least 18 months of age, so any excessive leaping or exercise before then shouldn't be permitted.

In your first post you mention that you discipline Justin when he's too aggressive with Jasmine. In what way do you discipline him? 

My recommendation would be teaching him "leave it". Leave It Command That's a good link to get you started.

Once Justin understands "leave it", you can use the command when he starts to harass Jasmine. If you say "leave it" twice, and he doesn't obey, place him in his crate, away from Jasmine, for ten to fifteen minutes. This will teach him that disobeying you and harassing Jasmine will earn him alone time, which isn't very fun.


----------



## Kelsenater (Jul 31, 2011)

I hear walking dogs a lot helps. i have the exact same issue with my pups. I have a 5 month old German Sheppard cross Alaskan malamute and she does not stop bugging my 7 year old shitzu. We thought he would like a friend and my boyfriend would not stop talking about getting him a sister or a brother so i finally gave in.. I know that Harley loves Kyah but he would like some alone time too and she just does not let him be.. I too need to read these comments so i can learn as well.. GOTTA LOVE OUR PUPS =)


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

NekkidDogs said:


> I appreciate the advice, at what age would you suggest leaping? He is a really talented and eager catcher.
> Thanks.


At least a year and a half, but two is better. I play disc competitively with my dog, and to anyone watching, it can appear rather dangerous. However, I take lots of safety precautions including warm ups, cool downs, and stretching. We've also built up to the more complicated/dangerous tricks with a lot of training. Still, no matter how you play, the sport has inherent risks.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a similar problem with my 3 yr lab and my 11 mth lab. The puppy bugs the snot out of the older dog. He's very 'soft' and will not regulate her, so I have to intervene. When she's bugging him, I get between the two and say 'enough' and scoot her away with my body. I try and redirect her and she gets a few chances. If she still wont stop bugging, she gets a time-out. She's learning, but I still have to keep an eye on her constantly with him.


----------

